# Da Bears 5-0....



## YYZ2112 (Oct 16, 2006)

...and hopefully to be 6-0 by the end of the night.... Sorry Vince


----------



## rummy (Oct 16, 2006)

Daaa Bears.

Looking at the schedule, it'd be easy for us to go 9-0. Maybe go undefeated, seeing how we're the best team in the league.


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 16, 2006)

Undeafeated? No, the schedule's not easy enough.

Best team in the NFC? Probably.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Oct 16, 2006)

I agree. I don't think this team can go undefeated, but they are turning into a very talented team. I think it's still early in the season and anything can happen. I just hope they can get to the playoffs and continue playing like this.


----------



## rummy (Oct 16, 2006)

All I know is little Matty is getting hurt tonight. They might as well send the kicer out to start QB.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 16, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Best team in the NFC? Probably.


Clearly you are not reckoning on the Vicious Lions. 

Fear their NFC domination! That 1 victory may even turn into 2 by season's end!






Oh well. At least we have the Tigers. Oh my!


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 16, 2006)

rummy said:


> All I know is little Matty is getting hurt tonight. They might as well send the kicer out to start QB.



Actually, with his release speed and recognition skills, he probably won't get killed. He won't be very effective, but he'll be better than Warner would have been. Behind that awful line, though, he better get rid of it fast...



The Dark Wolf said:


> Clearly you are not reckoning on the Viscious Lions.
> 
> Fear their NFC domination! That 1 victory may even turn into 2 by season's end!



Hey, they beat *my* team, OK?

(Yeah, we're not very good, either...)


----------



## rummy (Oct 17, 2006)

WTF! Literally!


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow. Talk about a game only the Cards could lose (sorry, Vince...)


----------



## telecaster90 (Oct 18, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Wow. Talk about a game only the Cards could lose (sorry, Vince...)




You, sir, have obviously never seem the Panthers play before. They always manage to lose them. If every game was just a minute longer, the Panthers would be 0-6


----------



## rummy (Oct 29, 2006)

Rex is back!!!


----------



## YYZ2112 (Oct 31, 2006)

rummy said:


> Rex is back!!!


----------



## rummy (Nov 12, 2006)

Hester lets you down one week, but redeems himselft the next. He says he planned that hesitation move before the 108yd return TD.


----------

